# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zo behandel je leeftijdsgebonden oogaandoeningen

## FRANCOIS580

*Een van de meest complexe zintuigen zijn ongetwijfeld je ogen. Ze bevatten binnen een zo klein volume, bijna alle mogelijke weefsels. Met dit ingewikkeld waarnemingsorgaan kan er dan ook veel fout gaan. Vele oogaandoeningen zijn leeftijdsgebonden, hetgeen uiteraard niet wil zeggen dat je op jonge leeftijd niet met oogziekten kunt geconfgronteerd worden. Meer dan alle andere organen, wordt de gezondheid van je ogen negatief beïnvloed door je leeftijd. Nu blijkt uit de resultaten van een recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek dat maar liefst één kwart van alle senioren met een of andere oogziekte rondlopen, zonder dat zelf te weten. Naast ernstige aandoeningen, gaat het dikwijls ook om gemakkelijk te verhelpen oogkwalen als slechtzienheid, grijze staar of katarakt en glaucoom. Hoe kun je oogzieken, gerelateerd aan je ouderdom, herkennen? Kun je er zelf iets aan doen om ze te voorkomen, en hoe zijn de ouderdomsziekten aan je ogen te behandelen?*


*(Francois580)*


Het recent en grootschalig onderzoek bij senioren leerde dat in meer dan de helft van de bejaarden met oogkwalen rond lopen zonder dat zelf te weten. Bij meer dan 200000 landgenoten is hun slechtziendheid zelfs gemakkelijk te voorkomen. Bij één kwart van de onderzochte bejaarden betreft het een ernstige oogaandoening.


*Verhoogde levenskwaliteit* 


Om allerlei leeftijdsgebonden en andere oogziekten te voorkomen of vroegtijdig te herkennen, is een regelmatig bezoek aan de oogarts een must. Oogziekten en slechtziendheid zorgen ook voor sociale problemen. Slechtzienden geraken meer en maar geïsoleerd en uiteindelijk ook zwaar zorgbehoevend. Worden slechtziendheid en oogproblemen voorkomen of, in hun beginstadium ontdekt, dan kunnen deze bejaarden langer zelfstandig en in hun eigen omgeving blijven wonen. Dat zorgt voor minder stress en depressies, waardoor hun levenskwaliteit sterk vooruit gaat.../...


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...sgebonden.html

----------


## Yv

Wat zou het mooi zijn als zo'n aandoening snel wordt ontdekt om goed ebhandeld te worden.

----------

